# ISO Camping suitable appetizers



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to come up with a couple of "simple" appetizers that can be prepared either a few days ahead of time or can be quickly put together with limited kitchen resources.  We are going camping/cottaging (an annual Canadian   holiday for us) We will be at a lake cottage where there is no electricity save some solar panels that sparingly run a few lights at night.  I will have access to a propane BBQ grill and propane stove.  I will have some refrigeration (small propane trailer fridge) upon arrival and a cooler/ice chest for travel (5 hours from home).  We will be travelling Friday night and the appetizers will be served at a potluck on Sunday afternoon.  I would really like to offer something beside the obvious crudite' or cheese and crackers. Any ideas out there?  Thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2011)

Some of the baked spinach artichoke dip recipes can be made ahead and frozen.  That should keep under primitive refrigeration until you bake it on Sunday.

 I must admit though in my family we stick with the "obvious" when camping.  Always include a big bag of roasted peanuts in the shell.  The critters love em as much as we do


----------



## cmontg34 (Jul 28, 2011)

You could make a big batch of bruschetta and store it in the fridge, which actually will make it taste better as the flavors sit. Take a couple baguettes with you, slice them and grill them the night of the pot luck.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Aunt Bea.  Artichoke dip did cross my mind.  And yes, we always have peanuts for around the campfire.  There are usually 30 or 40 people at this potluck, we have a big horseshoe tournament and changed from a potluck supper to the appetizers because the tournament always ended up running well past the supper/dinner hour. So, now we just snack thru the tourney and have dessert later in the evening, oh and of course the peanuts!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 28, 2011)

cmontg34 said:


> You could make a big batch of bruschetta and store it in the fridge, which actually will make it taste better as the flavors sit. Take a couple baguettes with you, slice them and grill them the night of the pot luck.


 
That's a good idea. A bag of bruschetta mixture and toasted bread. Simple and different.
Here's one I make once in a while Sam the Cooking Guy - Mexican Bruschetta


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 28, 2011)

You can make small fatcakes and fill them with tomato and cheese, minced beef, Tuna or chicken and mayo. Just about any filling will work. If you don't know what fat cakes are you can easily make you own ahead of time. Just take some white or brown bread dough, form into balls and deep fry till golden. Or you can ask if you want a recipe for your own dough.

Or you could buy some streaky bacon, wrap each piece of bacon around a glace cherry or pineapple chunk and skewer each onto a toothpick and grill till crisp.

Or Spread a few mini bread rolls with real butter and top with finely shaved jerky.

Or make pumpkin pie in a lasagna dish and serve squares of this sprinkled with cinnamon sugar.

Or take fruit with and make fruit skewers on site.

Or small smoked pork sausages with strong mustard mixed with condensed milk for dipping
(always a hit)

Or make mini pasties filled with spinach and cheese, potato mashed with sour cream, caramelized onion, mozza and pesto or sundried tomato.

Or make mini burgers with vegetarian patties.

Or samosas with any of the above fillings etc.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 28, 2011)

We often eat tinned smoked oysters with a good sharp cheddar, and some  hot sauce served with crackers for a snack when we are camping. 
'Course,  we un-tin the oysters first.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 28, 2011)

Very good ideas everyone! Thanks so much.


----------

